# Ranger 800 SNORKEL



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

1. Is it possible to do with out cutting the bed or the frame?
2. I see some of the kits use flexible hose, does it being squeezed up between the bed and seats effect how it runs? 
3. I know on my Sportsman 500HO I had to remove the primary and seal up behind it, are the 800 Rangers the same way?

On the last 2 ATV/UTVs I sold, I'm pretty sure I lost a few sales because they were snorkeled, also this is still under warranty.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't believe there is any way to do it without cutting the bed other than the flex hose. And I haven't heard of anyone having issues with the hose being "squished" by the bed. 

And I think they do recommend removing the back half of the clutch cover to seal it behind the primary as you asked. My 900 is the same way, and I haven't done that yet, and *knock on wood* I haven't had any water in it yet!


----------

